# Internet Disconnects Every 10 Minutes



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

I have two computers hardwired to a router along with one that accesses the router by a wireless connection. One of the computers hardwired to the router disconnects from the internet every ten minutes and I have to restart to be able to connect again. This happens consistently every time. All the other computers work fine and have no problems.

Can anyone please help. I have not been able to figure out what it is. I tried connecting through the wireless card on this computer and the same thing happens. It is running Windows XP Professional.

Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is the log. Thanks for anything you can do.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:29:32 PM, on 10/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
D:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
D:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
D:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
D:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
D:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
D:\WINDOWS\BBSTORE\DSS\DSSAGENT.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\E-Color\Colorific\hgcctl95.exe
C:\Program Files\E-Color\True Internet Color\TICIcon.exe
D:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
D:\Documents and Settings\Leah1\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
D:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optonline.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - D:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Viewpoint Toolbar BHO - {A7327C09-B521-4EDB-8509-7D2660C9EC98} - D:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBarBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Viewpoint Toolbar - {F8AD5AA5-D966-4667-9DAF-2561D68B2012} - D:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] D:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] D:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] D:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] D:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Speed racer] D:\Program Files\Creative\PlayCenter\CTSRReg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] D:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "D:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSS] D:\WINDOWS\BBSTORE\DSS\DSSAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] D:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = D:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SonnReg.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\Registration\SonnReg.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Colorific.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\Colorific\hgcctl95.exe
O4 - Global Startup: True Internet Color Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\True Internet Color\TICIcon.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Viewpoint Search - res://D:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Toolbar\ViewBar.dll/CXTSEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - D:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have at least several spyware applications loading, so I'm going to suggest you deal with those first.

Please follow this HJT Log 5 Step Process to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis Log Help forum here.


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

I implemented what I could from the five steps and following is the revised report.

Thank you

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:41:12 PM, on 10/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
D:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
D:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
D:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
D:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\E-Color\Colorific\hgcctl95.exe
C:\Program Files\E-Color\True Internet Color\TICIcon.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
D:\Documents and Settings\Leah1\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.optonline.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - D:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] D:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] D:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] D:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] D:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Speed racer] D:\Program Files\Creative\PlayCenter\CTSRReg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] D:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "D:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] D:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = D:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SonnReg.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\Registration\SonnReg.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Colorific.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\Colorific\hgcctl95.exe
O4 - Global Startup: True Internet Color Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\E-Color\True Internet Color\TICIcon.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - D:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - D:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - D:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .mov: D:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: D:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Go Fish - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/zt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1184376303728
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {72C23FEC-3AF9-48FC-9597-241A8EBDFE0A} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://ftp.hp.com/pub/automatic/player/isetupML.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A57B18E-2F5D-11D5-8997-00104BD12D94} (compid Class) - http://support.gateway.com/support/serialharvest/gwCID.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - D:\WINDOWS\System32\CTSvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - D:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - D:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - D:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Unknown owner - D:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9373 bytes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, you're supposed to post that log in the HijackThis Log Help with a description of the current issue. :smile:


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

Please help. You had suggested posting in the HijackThis log help forum which I did a couple of days ago, put I have not been able to receive any assistance.

Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When the machine is running correctly, and again when it disconnects, please do this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you for your assistance. Attached as requested is the ipconfig/all when the computer is working and not working.

COMPUTER WORKING

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Leah1>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : leah
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Comple
te PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-02-6C-96-81
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 15, 2007 10:57:52 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


D:\Documents and Settings\Leah1>

COMPUTER NOT WORKING

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Leah1>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : leah
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Comple
te PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-02-6C-96-81
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 15, 2007 10:57:52 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


D:\Documents and Settings\Leah1>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Create a file in notepad named NODETYPE.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : NODETYPE.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be NODETYPE.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters]

"NodeType"=dword:00000001
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for my ignorance but the only notepad I could find is the text editor. How do I create a file in notepad?

Thanks


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

Please ignore my last posting. I figured out how to do your last recommendation but it still does not work and disconnects after 10 minutes.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)

Have you checked to see if any upgraded firmware exists for your router?


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Please excuse the interruption John, :smile:

FYI--I just finished running scans on this system and the logs are coming up clean. I'm not sure if it will help you, but the extra.txt includes some Event Viewer info (scroll to the bottom of that .txt)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL for the non-working machine again.


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi thanks again for your help. Following is the information you requested. Note I had bypassed the router and hooked the modem directly to the computer and it still disconnected after 10 minutes.

Modem: Motorola SB4200 SURFboard Cable Modem
Router: Belkin F5d7230-4
Wired, I had tried the wireless as well and the same thing happened. It is now connected through wired.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Leah1>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : leah
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com EtherLink 10/100 PCI For Comple
te PC Management NIC (3C905C-TX)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-01-02-6C-96-81
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.6
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 19, 2007 6:56:36 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


D:\Documents and Settings\Leah1>


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a note, after 10 minutes it disconnects when I try to go to another site. When I am in a site it does not go away.


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you had a chance to review my reports you requested? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see anything there. It's odd that changing sites makes a difference.

have you tried booting in *safe mode with networking *to see if the behavior still exists?


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

I have tried it in safe mode with networking and the same thing still happens. After 10 minutes it disconnects. Are there any other possibilities you can think of? Thanks for whatever you can come up with.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm at a loss.

Check in Device Manager under the properties of the NIC. Make sure any power-saving options are disabled.


----------



## stevenbirn (Oct 6, 2007)

As far as I can tell the power saving mode is disabled. This is really fustrating. Is my only option to reformat the hard drive and reinstall everything? I rather not if possible.


----------

